# NON-TEAMSPEAK Gilde!?



## Donnerfalke77 (12. Juli 2013)

kann zu gemacht werden,auch der 2te versuch war erfolglos.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (12. Juli 2013)

Wie ich dir glaub ich schon in deinem alten Thread geschrieben hab, sind wir auf Malfurion eine NON-TS-Gilde. Ich geb dir recht. Wofür TS. Man kann sich auch ohne verständigen. Viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben. Ich denke es gibt mehr NON-TS-Spieler als man denkt.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Khayman (12. Juli 2013)

Alles Gute dafür,in WoW gibt es noch viel zu wenig Non-TS-Gilden *g*


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (12. Juli 2013)

Danke schön,

ja es sollte mehr Gilden geben die so denken,gibt es aber leider (noch) nicht ob es WoW oder ein anderes MMO ist spielt bei der Community keine Rolle.


----------



## Milchm4nn (14. Juli 2013)

Was ist der Sinn einer non-TS Gilde? Angst, mit dem gegenüber zu reden??


----------



## Eyora (14. Juli 2013)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Was ist der Sinn einer non-TS Gilde? Angst, mit dem gegenüber zu reden??



Ich glaube es geht dabei eher um den Anspruch am Spiel, weil man zu Classic keinen TS hatte, ist man nur dann ein richtiger Leistungs-Spieler, wenn man ebenfalls auf TS verzichtet. Oder so etwas in die Richtung.


----------



## Khayman (14. Juli 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht dabei eher um den Anspruch am Spiel, weil man zu Classic keinen TS hatte, ist man nur dann ein richtiger Leistungs-Spieler, wenn man ebenfalls auf TS verzichtet. Oder so etwas in die Richtung.



Was für ein Blödsinn. Nur weil man selbst lieber mit TS spielt, muss man sich gleich über die lustig machen, die einfach lieber ohne TS spielen?


----------



## Imba-Noob (14. Juli 2013)

TS oder vergleichbare Sprachtools sind vor allem für Raidgilden, fortgeschrittenes PvP oder Challenges notwendig bzw. nützlich. Und natürlich für Gildenbesprechungen, Gildenoffis etc. 

Fürs normale Spielen bzw. für Fungilden braucht man nicht unbedingt ein TS. Mittlerweile ist der Casual-Content (Inis, Szenarien, Quests) so einfach, dass man kein TS braucht. Eventuelle Absprachen oder kurze Hinweise gehen auch übern Chat.

Die Erfahrung bei Fungilden zeigt mir immer wieder, dass TS auch selten genutzt wird, wenn dann eher für Gildenbesprechungen oder mal nen Raid, alten Raid oder ne Hero Ini.

Natürlich gibt es auch - meist junge - Spieler, die Wert auf TS legen, wegen Langeweile und Unterhaltung. Gibt aber viele, die genau aus diesem Grund ein TS ablehnen, weil sie nicht "Kindersitter" sein wollen oder einfach nach der Arbeit oder am Wochenende ihre Ruhe haben wollen.

Und letztendlich gibt es immer mehr Fungilden und immer mehr Twinks, warum es nicht mehr so wichtig ist, ein TS oder ähnliches zu haben.


----------



## Serafyn (14. Juli 2013)

Auch ich bin inzwischen dazu übergegangen, nur noch ohne TS zu spielen. Ich habe abends keine Lust mehr, viel zu kommunizieren. Das war vor ein paar Jahren noch anders- vllt. ist der Job stressiger geworden, man wir älter etc.... >Jedenfalls würde ich mich beim TE melden, sollte ich wieder WoW spielen wollen 

Viel Erfolg

Sera


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Juli 2013)

Gibts denn Gilden mit TS-Pflicht ausserhalb von Raids?

Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Was versprechen sich die Leute von so einem Zwang?


----------



## Danny V (18. Juli 2013)

Non TS Gilde klingt echt gut. Ich bevorzuge es auch, nicht mit meinen Gilden über voice zu kommunizieren was aber an unterschiedlichen Punkten liegt (Ich spiele lieber mit Sound oder tele mit rl Freunden).
Würde gerne über dein Projekt auf dem Laufenden bleiben


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (18. Juli 2013)

Zuerstmal vielen Dank für die doch rege Teilnahme an der Umfrage.

Was zeigt das ich doch nicht ganz alleine mit dem Thema Non-Ts stehe.Da nun genügend Leute ihr Interesse bekundet hatten und für einen Pve-Server gestimmt haben soll es auch einer werden.

Was haltet ihr von Alleria? Nicht zu voll und nicht zu leer.Werde aber vorsorglich einige andere in die *NÄCHSTE* Umfrage mit reinnehmen,prinzipiell ist es mir persönlich egal wohin es geht.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage der Fraktion,was mögt ihr mehr Horde oder Allianz?

Grüße

Donnerfalke


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (18. Juli 2013)

Scheinbar ist nur eine Umfrage pro Threat zulässig,nunja dann öffne ich eben einen neuen Threat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn du deinen Ausgangspost hier editierst, kannst du auch eine Umfrage hinzufügen.


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (18. Juli 2013)

So hier ist die Auswahl die mir vorschwebt,votet fleißig das wir das haben was wir wollen.


Grüße

Donnerfalke

*PS: Um euch nicht noch eine Umfrage auf´s Auge zu drücken habe ich die letzten beiden Spalten für die Fraktionen genommen.*


----------



## Danny V (18. Juli 2013)

Ich enthalte mich da mal. Ich würde halt einen der volleren Realms bevorzugen und wenn wir einen wählen, sollten wir die Fraktion wählen, die dort in der Überzahl ist. Viele Spieler sind mir halt schon wichtig. Favoriten wären von mir also Thrall Horde oder Dun Morogh Allianz, da mir die Fraktion gleich ist^^


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (29. Juli 2013)

Hinauf damit.


----------

